
Smyth Report - scandox
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smyth_Report
======
bllguo
> For this reason, the Smyth Report focused heavily on information, such as
> basic nuclear physics, which was either already widely known in the
> scientific community or easily deducible by a competent scientist, and
> omitted details about chemistry, metallurgy, and ordnance. This would
> ultimately give a false impression that the Manhattan Project was all about
> physics.

Fascinating how easily the public's perception of science can be manipulated,
intentionally or not.

